# Canada starting Unmaned Helo Tests?



## Guest (25 Jan 2006)

Merx as a listing for  the following:

Autonomy-Ready Unmanned Helicopters for UxV Cohort
Experimentation
A family of three (3) autonomy-ready unmanned helicopter systems
is required to demonstrate unmanned vehicle collaborative
teaming with unmanned ground vehicles in surveillance operations
within complex environments. Autonomy-readiness will allow for
upload of user-developed collaborative teaming control
algorithms for purposes of task allocation, path planning and
trajectory generation. The systems sought must already possess a
functional low-level flight control (flight stability) that the
autonomous teaming strategy will exploit and build upon.
The required family consists of two types of unmanned
helicopters as : Platform types required : type 1 : payload 9
kg (20 lbs), qty: 1 ; type 2 : payload 23 kg (50 lbs), qty: 2.
To deliver to : Defence R & D Canada - Valcartier, Val-Bélair
(Quebec), Canada, no later than March 31, 2006.

Does this mean we're expanding UAV trials.. or is this a seperate program?


----------

